# A Question About PSFONTS Folder



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A PSFONTS folder is located in my root directory. It does not contain any font files, and it only contains several files with a .PFM extension. Is it okay to delete this folder? I am using Windows 98SE.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Sound like the folder that keeps the fonts for Print Artist and adobe apps. I think it's needed for your graphic design application.

The files are Postscript font files.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't use Print Artist. The only Adobe program that I have is Adobe Acrobat Reader 5.1.

I did have Adobe PhotoDeluxe 4.0 and Print Artist 8.0 at one time, but I uninstalled them a long time ago.

I would assume then that it's safe to delete the PSFONTS folder?

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

i also have the PSFONTS folder..But don't know which software uses it......i install lots of shareware etc.....lots of junk in my computer


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

It's probably a left behind from the print artist 8.0, try moving it to a temp directory and if it doesn't cause any probs for a week delete it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Gotrootdude:

Thanks for the advice. I'll move it to my desktop folder and leave it there for awhile and see what happens.

Yul:

The end result of installing and uninstalling a lot of programs without cleaning them out properly is that they leave stray files and registry entries all over the place. This eventually leads to problems which may be difficult to resolve.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------

